# Bristlenose eating Kuhli...?



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has experienced a BN eating a Kuhli loach or any fish for that matter...?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

perhaps your fish is dead already. Then the pleco will munch on it.


----------



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

I havent seen the BN munching on it, just havent seen the loach in a day and was wondering if anyone has had there pleco eat any fish...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They will only eat dead fish as far as I've experienced/heard of. Even the meat eaters would eat other live fish.


----------



## Punisher (Aug 4, 2010)

k thx maybe it has just burrowed in my substrate...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would doubt if a bn could ever catch a live kuhlii loach


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure he hides under the substrate...that's what mine do all the time. I am sure you will see him again but don't know when.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, kuhli loach are great at hiding. They like to squeeze themselves into tight places as well, so it may be hidden in a crevice in driftwood or something. I know that mine like going behind my heater every once in a while (the little gap between the glass and the heater where the suction cups are).


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Punisher said:


> I havent seen the BN munching on it, just havent seen the loach in a day and was wondering if anyone has had there pleco eat any fish...


 I can go weeks without seeing my loaches.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had my 3 Kuhli's for over 3 yrs now. Only see now every now n then. They spend most of their time hiding underneath the wood and caves that I'd built for them... Oh n they always come out whenever I'm throwing blood worms and brine shrimps into the tank!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i lol my kuhli see him all the time  such great fish, as good as cories imho

no my dojo loach, him i rarely see...


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, you actually see your kuhlis? I've got 4 and see one's nose maybe once a month unless I tear up the driftwood and hiding spots to clean. I've had the BNP's and kuhlis together for nearly 2 years and there has never been an incident. Still have them all. I could see the little guys munching on a dead fish if they happened to find it lying around but they are definitely not active hunters in any form. They seem to be strictly salad-tarians!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a group of kuhli loaches that lived under the UGF and breeded like crazy underneath


----------

